
Man finds his childhood Amiga disks in dad's attic, thought to be lost forever - doener
https://amigalove.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=1432
======
doener
Via
[https://old.reddit.com/r/amiga/comments/gcbopp/man_finds_his...](https://old.reddit.com/r/amiga/comments/gcbopp/man_finds_his_childhood_amiga_disks_in_dads_attic/)

